# Plowing through the pain



## lynneo954 (Dec 30, 2001)

Hi everyone, i have been reading the boards here for about a year, very helpful, here's why:My doctor doesn't have a clue. Every med I have taken for THE PAIN, I have told her about thanks to most of you. I gulped vinegar the other night to ward off the parasites!!!Okay so here is my story: I awoke at 2 a.m. with severe pain in my lower left side. I went to the hospital and being female, they check all my insides and couldn't find a thing. I've obviously been to a specialist, had all the tests and my doctor and I have diagnosed me with IBS. I am neither C or D, when I drink milk I am D, but usually normal. I have more pain then I think one person should live with. My entire holiday was spent in pain and nausau. I teach school and 4 days of the week I am in horrible pain. I have now lived with this for three years. I have taken bentyl and agree with a previous post, it makes teaching very hard, I can't seem to talk, I feel like my eyeballs are twitching and I feel freaky. On a scale of 1 to 10, my pain is usually 6 - 7, no matter what I take, levsin, bentyl, ativan (for my anxiety when in pain, or just waiting for it to hit). I exercise, coach track and field, always busy but always in pain.The only thing that seems to work for the pain is percoset. Is anyone taking pain meds for the pain? I don't want to be on meds PERIOD, however, the percoset is the only thing that eases the pain. I noticed that tylenol 3 is a med, who takes what? Gave up prozac, still had pain, but i'm not a depressed person so I didn't think it was for me and now after reading the reuters....So I guess I'm just introducing myself, letting you know I've listened to everyword you've written and would like to know if anyone else take pain meds?Thank you!!Lynne


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi Lynne and welcome. I take many different meds, trying to wean off some do to the fact that my insurance stinks and I am paying out of pocket about 150.00 in meds alone. I do take percocet on a regular basis for pain due to my multiple sclerosis, fibromyalgia, and 2 ruptured disks in my back. And yes you are right, percocet is the only thing that helps with the pain in the stomach area from IBS. It also helps slow down the D sometimes. I am on 5mg of percocet 2x a day. Some days I need more and some days I don't take it at all. My pain doc gives me 45 for a month and that seems to be good. I am usually without any for about a week before my next appt and notice a big difference with pain and D but that's ok because I am so afraid of getting addicted and also there is an instance that if it is taken for long periods of time it begins to not work anymore.I am also on remeron 25mg an hour before bed, zanaflex (muscle relaxer) as needed throughout the day. Got off the other meds because they weren't working and I was spending to much money for nothing. but I also started taking Royal Jelly to see how that works for me energy wise and although it's only been about a week I do notice some difference in the good sense. Anyway, gotta go do some more reading on the board.Sandi


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

If you take Percocet 2x a day for several days you may notice some degree of physical tolerance, which is NOT to be confused for "addiction." If you sometimes take 1, and sometimes even skip days, then this will be minimal.When you go a week without taking it, that is plenty to completely reset your physical tolerance, which once again is NOT addiction. So you definitely don't need to worry about it becoming ineffective.Although, like any drug (and anything at all, really) there is a potential for psychological dependence, increasing with the more/stronger stuff you use.The fact that you are concerned about addiction, take a relatively low dose, and skip it when you don't need it all argue against that.If you have IBS-C its best to use opiates as little as possible.Lucky for you, that you can Opiates like Percocet. I am a chronic nausea sufferer, due to lacking motility in the small bowel, I had a script for Vicodin and it makes me wanna puke.Darvocet (propoxyphene), Tylenol #3 (Codeine), Vicodin (Hydrocodone) Percocet (oxycodone) all have some Acetaminophen (Tylenol) in them, Because the combination supposedly has a synergistic effect.Tylenol #3 might be stronger than Percocet, I'm not sure, but if Percocet controls your pain adequately and you tolerate it well, why bother I guess.Slacker


----------

